# تصميم فوانى تبريد خزانات البترول وطريقة تركيب صناديق الفوم على الخزانات



## hassan wagdi (28 يوليو 2010)

تصميم فوانى تبريد خزانات البترول وطريقة تركيب صناديق الفوم على الخزانات
مهندس/ حسن وجدى


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكور عل المجهود الجبار
نتمنى مزيد من الحسابات عن أنظمة أخرى


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سدير عدنان (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## khaliduk (11 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا اخي العزيز*​


----------



## agharieb (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرأ لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Taelna (30 يوليو 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------

